# looking for male skater



## Seagull47

Many years ago I watched a movie about either an opera or ballet, or...
I only remember the ending (probably about 20 - 30 minutes), in which a male skater was performing; it was so very beautiful I was touched, but I cannot remember what the title of this piece is.

Is there anyone who can help me?


----------



## joen_cph

Some further details would probably help, but here are some of the movie options, supposing that you are looking for an American movie

https://www.thoughtco.com/figure-skating-movies-1282176


----------



## Josquin13

Could it be the 1990s film, "Carmen on ice"?


----------



## LezLee

This won't be what you're looking for as it isn't a film but it was a sensation at the time. I'd never heard 'Don Quixote' before and loved it.


----------

